# Gaggia classic with no water flow



## RLawson (May 23, 2017)

Hi could use some help, so my gaggia classic has no water flow from the group head, it still produces steam and I can pull water from the steam wand. So I'm hoping this is just a blocked solenoid valve but as this is the first time this has happened I could use some advice.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Tear down as per this video...











A proper tear down and clean out of boiler and solenoid is the only the way to resolve the issue so it won't come straight back.


----------



## RLawson (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply but luckly it seemed it seemed was a simple issue. after i took off the top panel i noticed one of the wires from the solenoid was disconnected. I should probably do a strip clean anyhow soon.


----------

